# Angelfish not eating Help!



## kjohnson81 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have had my Angelfish for about 6 months. He is about the size of a half dollar. My tank is 15 gallons and it only has the angelfish and one dalmation molly and they get along great. (I know I should have 1 more angel and a couple more molly's, but its winter and the fish are not in good shape at a lfs in the winter). My Angelfish will try to eat but spit out its food. It hasn't consumed any food for four days now and i'm really concerned. I went to my lfs to have the water checked and there was no ammonia and nitrate was .1 and the ph was 7.0. I went home did a 20% water change and added aquarium salt the temp in my tank is about 82F. My fish still won't eat he tries but then he spits it out. I also tried bloodworms to no avail. I added melachite green today thinking it may be a parasite but he has no red marks around the gills or anal fin the only change is his body color is whiter. Please help!


----------



## direwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Is he acting lively still and how big is he? I have noticed that my Angelfish grabs some food, munches a bit, and usually some is then spit back out. Probably because he took too big of a bite. You will also notice this in many other fish. So, are you sure he is not actually getting any food down at all?

Also, depending on how big he is now, that tank is a little small for a full size Angel and they also need a tall tank (at least 18", but taller is better). He could be a bit lonely as well.


----------



## kjohnson81 (Feb 27, 2008)

He is the size of a half dollar. My tank is a tall tank so it is as long as a ten gallon but is 14 gallons. He is not as active as before but is swimming around before he was a veracious eater and now he doesn't even really try to eat and when he does he spits everything out. Another thing I noticed is that he has opened his mouth wide a few times.


----------



## kjohnson81 (Feb 27, 2008)

Also if I was to get a companion right now wouldn't that stress him out?


----------



## direwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think a companion would stress him out if you got one the same size. If you got a bigger one, that could be bad. It is still too small of a tank in my opinion for one, let alone two, especially if they are not a bonafide pair. Angels like to be in schools and you have a better chance of two pairing up with at least 6. He really could do just fine on his own, but keep an eye on him. 

My Angel is alone in a 40 gallon tall with a school of tetras and cories and he is happier than ever. I too went through the same thought process of getting a buddy for him, but really could not get 6 in that small space to assure two paired up.

Keep us updated on how he is doing.


----------

